# Negave Harmony - Shortcuts



## Blackster (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

some of you might have seen that 'Negative Harmony' has become very trendy within the last few months. Well, that' why I've put some time into that subject and created a video that gives some great and valuable shortcuts, all based on intervals as apposed to the circle of fifth. 

If you are interested in that, please watch it here:


----------

